# pedál vs šlapka vs šlapadlo



## Jagorr

V obrázkovém slovníku "1000 finských slovíček" jsem u kola objevil slovo _šlapadlo. _Nicméně např. v překladovém slovníku (педаль překlad z ruštiny do češtiny - Seznam Slovník) se nabízí _pedál _a _šlapka._

Je mezi těmito synonymy významový nebo stylistický rozdíl?
Děkuji


----------



## Mori.cze

*Pedál* je spisovně
*Šlapka* je* používanější v běžném hovoru (kolo má šlapky, pedály má auto), ale úplně spisovné to není, pozor, "šlapka" může znamenat i prostitutka
*Šlapadlo** nemá s kolem nic společného, představík si takový ten člun na šlapací pohon (viz google->hledání obrázků->šlapadlo)

*podle mé zkušenosti, možná je to v jiných regionech/nářečích jinak


----------



## kriklova.bara

U nás je u kola běžné i šlapátko/šlapadlo.


----------



## Jagorr

kriklova.bara said:


> U nás je u kola běžné i šlapátko/šlapadlo.


Ve smýslu "kolo má dvě šlapadla"? Na webu vidím šlapadlo i jako název pro kolo nebo případně pto trenažer, i když většinou mi google nabízí ten člun.


----------



## kriklova.bara

Ano, i u kola máme šlapadla. Pak se u nás šlapadlo používá pro šlapací člun.


----------

